# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  Làm hộ chiếu nhanh, rẻ tại hà nội

## greencanal31

*LÀM HỘ CHIẾU NHANH, RẺ TẠI HÀ NỘI



[/URL]Hãy Click vào để được hưởng sự nhanh chóng của chế độ làm Visa nhanh nhất tại Hà Nội
*
*Dịch vụ làm Hộ Chiếu lấy nhanh giá rẻ, uy tín nhất Hà Nội.*
*- Hộ chiếu lấy nhanh 5 ngày làm việc giá : 1.200.000đ .*

*- Hộ chiếu lấy nhanh 4 ngày làm việc giá : 1.400.000đ*
*- Hộ chiếu lấy nhanh 3 ngày làm việc giá : 1.800.000đ*
*- Hộ chiếu lấy nhanh 2 ngày làm việc giá : 2.100.000đ*
*- Hộ chiếu lấy nhanh 1 ngày làm việc giá : 2.300.000đ*
*- Hộ chiếu làm trong ngày ( bắt buộc phải nộp buổi sang trước 9h chiều 4h30 lấy ) :3.500.000 đ*

*-Giá trên chưa bao gồm lệ phí nhà nước: 200.000/quyển*
**Về thủ tục:*
*- CMT nhân dân còn hạn sử dụng (15 năm ) còn nguyên vẹn, không ép lụa,ép dẻo.*
*- 4 ảnh 4x6 nền trắng*

*-Tờ khai(khi bạn đến công ty mình sẽ có đội ngũ chuyên hộ chiếu khai chuẩn cho bạn)*
*Địa điểm nộp hồ sơ :*
*+ Hộ khẩu Hà Nội làm tại 89 Trần Hưng Đạo – Hà Nội ( Nộp hồ sơ không phải xếp hàng, lấy số,nhanh gọn chỉ mất 5 phút )*
*+ Hộ khẩu Hà Nội (Quận Thanh Xuân, Thanh Trì Và Hà Tây cũ): (Nộp tại Số 2-Phùng Hưng- Hà Đông – Hà Nội)*

*- Người có hộ khẩu tỉnh khác thì gọi trực tiếp cho mình để được tư vấn và làm nhanh nhất theo yêu cầu.*

*Chú ý: Trẻ em có thể làm riêng hoặc làm cùng cha mẹ, cần có xác nhận của công an phường và bản sao khai sinh(bố mẹ đi làm thay mang chứng minh thư của bố/mẹ,tờ khai của con có xin dấu công an phường nới đăng ký hộ khẩu,giấy khai sinh của bé)*

*Liên hệ:Công ty TM&DL GREENCANAL VIETNAM*

*Địa chỉ:85A-Tôn Đức Thắng-Đống Đa-Hà Nội -0437245292 or 0437327136/Ms Thúy: 0917163993*

----------


## greencanal29

bạn ơi làm hộ chiếu miễn phí không.

----------


## khoaimoc

cho đặt ké cái link hà hà ve may bay di han quoc

----------


## greencanal31

Hiện bên mình dịch vụ nhiều lắm . Nếu bạn muốn mua Visa hãy liên lạc bên công ty mình nhé

----------

